

Video Support for AirPlay Is Limited in iOS 4.2 - sandipc
http://daringfireball.net/2010/11/airplay_limits

======
ajg1977
It's also worth noting that there is no (public) API support for AirPlay
video.

At this point I suspect that video over AirPlay isn't mature enough yet for
general purpose use so they focused on the two places where it's most useful
and required least work. Photo Library uses a custom controller for video
playback, and Safari would open up AirPlay to all manner of h.264 streams with
a huge variety of encoding variations.

The question is whether we'll see better AirPlay support anytime soon. It
seems like it would only come with a major update (e.g. not 4.2.2), but Apple
have never delivered a x.3 release of iOS and we're starting to get into the
window where they need things to announce for WWDC / iPhone 5.

It's also conceivable that any iPad2 release prior to June could actually ship
with 4.2. All of its likely hardware features (back/front camera, retina
display, gyroscope) are already supported.

~~~
OpieCunningham
and Safari would open up AirPlay to all manner of h.264 streams with a huge
variety of encoding variations.

That can't possibly make a difference unless the Apple TV decoder is limited
in comparison to the iPad/iPhone/Touch decoder. And I doubt that is the case.

------
smackfu
Yes, this basically makes the AirVideo feature worthless to me. The AppleTV
already plays YouTube and stuff from my iTunes library natively. Why would I
want to stick the iPad in the middle?

~~~
sudont
Friend comes over with content you don't have. 'Bout it without an API for
additional sources.

